# Adoption Day Help Needed



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am adopting a new cat today. Both are 3 years old and both have great qualities. Today is the second visit and I will make a decision after that probably before I leave the shelter. The black and white is a looker - check out those whiskers!, but not overly affectionate while the grey kitty is not such a looker (needs a day spa visit!), but is very affectionate, BUT she did nip me when I tried to put her back in to the cage at first visit - BUT she WAS a snuggler. I dismissed the nip as stress related (and being declawed perhaps she felt threatened by me). I would love a lap cat again but I realize that there are no guarantees for that with ANY cat. I'm leaving for the shelter in 4 hours so need a few votes before then!

View attachment 6274


View attachment 6282


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When we adopted our first cat Rookie from the SPCA, she hissed *loud *when they tried to clip her nails before putting her in the carrier. She ultimately turned out to be a sweetie of a cat, and on the shy side. I think they're just stressed, and it gives you an idea of the things to stay away from when you get them home.

They're beautiful kitties!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, when I adopted Missy she purred AND hissed at me! Turned out she is a lap cat and a lover, but a hisser at almost everybody (other cats) but means nothing by it. At 5 pounds a girl needs to SOUND meaner than she is.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Difficult choice. One thing for me, and me only, is a cat being named Whiskers. Many years ago we had a B&W called Whiskers who got lost in the German bombing blitz on London.

But putting that aside, I'd chose Lacey. She looks terribly unhappy and needs a good home. (I adopted Zenobi because she looked so unhappy. One of the first thing she did was to give me an angry bite that drew blood. She's been gone almost three years now and I still miss her.) I expect Whiskers will find a home anyway. 

Of course that's just me. The cat's need always comes first. Most choices are difficult.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are both beautiful. But Lacey looks like she needs a home so badly. She is probably stressed and did not want to be back in the cage, can't blame the poor thing for that. Whichever one you choose, you are saving a life.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh now see this is why I love this site! We are a compassionate lot! I am back from the shelter and my choice was easy. The tuxedo was on hold until the 25th because it was a stray. I wasn't even allowed to visit it. I visited with the grey (now called Lacey) and she really is quite the sweetheart - only a tiny nip today. My friend that ran a shelter went with me to evaluate, said it may be in response to the mats or ear mites or something else bothering her physically. It was only a warning and we could not reproduce the actions that prompted it. I agree she looked terribly unhappy and she does not have the cutest face, but she is so totally sweet AND a lap cat, that I decided to call her mine. It was an easy decision after the visit today. So now there are 5.

Now get this..... This is our local animal control shelter: Lacey was $25 since she was already spayed. The cost included the city license, rabies shot, F-HIV test, and microchip. $25!!! The SPCA here would have charged me about $85!
We have an awesome city shelter.
Thanks for the help - ya'll are awesome!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Difficult choice. One thing for me, and me only, is a cat being named Whiskers. Many years ago we had a B&W called Whiskers who got lost in the German bombing blitz on London.
> 
> But putting that aside, I'd chose Lacey. She looks terribly unhappy and needs a good home. (I adopted Zenobi because she looked so unhappy. One of the first thing she did was to give me an angry bite that drew blood. She's been gone almost three years now and I still miss her.) I expect Whiskers will find a home anyway.
> 
> Of course that's just me. The cat's need always comes first. Most choices are difficult.


I'm really sorry about your Whiskers. We had a tuxedo named Billy that we just adored. I thought I could never again consider a tuxedo, but alas it was not meant to be today. This guy here is cute, if he is not claimed he'll get adopted.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome home Lacey! Sounds like you made a great choice, and she needs some TLC.  I think the picture of her wasn't the most flattering, but she's still very pretty.



Marcia said:


> Now get this..... This is our local animal control shelter: Lacey was $25 since she was already spayed. The cost included the city license, rabies shot, F-HIV test, and microchip. $25!!! The SPCA here would have charged me about $85!


I find the price point pretty sad actually, it's so cheap, I often wonder how they can stay open at such costs...

This is what the local shelter here charges:

Dog - General $299.00 
Dog - Toy Size $399.00 * smaller dogs are so rare in shelters here
Dog - Purebred (documented by appropriate paperwork) $399.00 
Senior Dog (over 8 years old) $149.50 
Puppy (under 6 months) - General $399.00 
Puppy (under 6 months) - Toy Size $499.00 * Again likely due to demand
Puppy (under 6 months) - Purebred (documented by appropriate paperwork) $499.00 

Cat $149.00 
Kitten (under 6 months) $179.00 
Bonded Adult Cats (must go as pair) $223.50 
Senior Cat (over 8 years old) $74.50 

These costs are a more accurate representation of what it would cost for a regular vet to spay/neuter, without all the extra work that's been involved (shots, tests, food, paid staff's time in caring for them) so I would happily pay such fees knowing it's going to a good cause. Different branches/shelters have different prices but they're all pretty similar in cost.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds like you made a good choice! It would be nice to see some photos of her once she is settled in her new home


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Carmel said:


> Welcome home Lacey! Sounds like you made a great choice, and she needs some TLC.  I think the picture of her wasn't the most flattering, but she's still very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the price point pretty sad actually, it's so cheap, I often wonder how they can stay open at such costs...


The shelter is partly supported by our city tax $$$. I've never thought the taxes were very high here, but because we are a resort city and get tons of tourists, they tack on an extra 10% food tax - for everyone, even locals. Buying a Whopper for $5? That'll be $5.50. I think that is were alot of the extra revenue comes from - BTW, I hate Whoppers but love our new city shelter!

I'll post some pics after her day spa visit.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Also, I didn't mention that is is a brand new $13.4 shelter and very nice.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! She is a darling. She is going to be so much happier with you! My Niska is a sweet girl and loves to be petted but it has to be the way she likes it and where she wants to be petted. If I stray she will give me a warning "nip". She has never hurt me, drawn blood, not even put pressure on my skin. She just wants things a certain way. I don't begrudge her that in the least. It is part of her charm. Your kitty will calm down, now that she is in a stable environment. Congratulations on your new kitty. Enjoy!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Adoption fees at the shelters and rescues around here are $50-75 for cats (usually the same price regardless of sex, size or age) and $75-150 for dogs (also regardless of sex, age or size). Specifically at the shelter run by the city, they have local vets who do $35 surgeries on cats (adoption fee $64) and $45 surgeries on dogs (adoption fee roughly $85). You're lucky to have such a fabulously low cost shelter! 

And congratulations on your beautiful new girl!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm glad you adopted Lacey - there's something just very appealing about her face.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just don't know. Last night I decided to see just HOW uncomfortable she was with being touched in the chin and chest area so I put on a leather glove. She was fine with the overall petting , very affectionate as usual, then I let my gloved hand slip under her chin and chest and imitated a rub. She let in to me good! THANK GOD I had a glove on or I would have gotten a nasty bite. 
Scratching a cat under the chin is a natural thing to do for anyone, so I don't think I can live with someone that I have to be on eggshells around. I'll see what happens today, but I may end up taking her back. I spent a week in the hospital on a morphine drip with talk of amputation several years ago because of a nasty cat bite so I am hyper sensitive to being bit. I know taking a cat back for biting is not good - she may not be adoptable again, but it would not be fair to someone else - (kids?) to have her go off on them either. 
Can a cat be de-sensitized about something like this? I feel bad, she really is sweet aside from that. 
I have until Friday to decide. Any ideas???


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd take her to the vet and have her looked over. Sounds like she could have an injury in that area if she's trying to bite you when you touched her there. Just make sure to warn the vet about her biting.


----------



## britishvixen21 (Jan 6, 2013)

OUr Boo was the same way when we bought her home. she had been taken in as a stray with an injury to her leg and she went for us everytime we touched her behind when she first came home. She also nipped us at the shelter. 

We avoided that area until there was trust on her part for us. I figured that Boo didnt know us from Adam and as far as she was concerned she was being attacked again. 

I would give it more time and let the trust build up. We have had Boo 2 months now and she loves her bum being scratched and legs touched. it just took some time thats all.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think everything will be just fine. I'm chalking it up to nerves last night. A girl needs her beauty sleep and we had a very trying day yesterday. This morning I donned my leather work gloves and pet her all over: chin, chest, tail, tummy, bottom. When the tail started to swish I stopped the resumed a moment later. Not a reaction at all except bliss. She is quite the sweetie. All she wants is to sit on your lap and be loved. I think I picked a winner....funny face and all. Sunday is day spa day and Tues is well-baby checkup. Usually my vet does not charge for those because it's just a cursory glance. The day spa gives 50% off new adoptions for the first two weeks. The full treatment will cost me $35! I feel like I hit the jackpot!!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Some cats aren't going to trust just anyone scratching them certain places, if you know those are trigger areas, avoid them for now. It may take a while for her to be comfortable around you, and you already knew she was a bit of a biter, so you definitely need to give it way more time. Trust is earned. Some cats are never comfortable with people touching certain areas.

Also, a vet visit should be scheduled to make sure she doesn't have any problems (tooth related perhaps?). Blacky has had two or three infections around her chin for whatever reason over the years and needed to go on metacam for a while each time.

Also, while I understand the paranoia of a cat bite, what you went through is very rare. I don't think you could duplicate it if you got a thousand cat bites. Blood poisoning can act fast but if you realise it's happening, know the signs and get some antibiotics from a doctor then you likely won't need to go to the hospital.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The poor baby is still getting to know you. She probably needs a little more time. Using the gloves for now is a great idea. Once you know her more and her personality becomes more clear it will be better for both of you.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

One of my fosters was a nasty biter when I got her. I would be petting her and she would seem to be enjoying it, then she would just turn out of the blue and bite hard, not just a nip. She had a hard life before I got her, including possible abuse, and she was emaciated and has scars, though she is not feral. 

My teenage son and I started doing what we call the move in, move out approach. When she comes up to us for petting we move in and pet her 3 or 4 times, and then move out while she is still enjoying it. The chest also seemed to be a trigger area for her, as well as the base of her tail, which I thought most cats liked. It has been 5 months now though and in the last two she has seemed like a different cat. We can pet her quite a bit now on her face and all the way down her back, and she sits in our laps. 

The best thing seems to have been when we brought home a kitten in November. She adopted him, cleans him, plays with him (she had babies that died when she came into our program) and it seems to have made her a gentler cat all around.

I second the idea of getting her mouth checked out and a general health check as well, but if there aren't any physical issues she may just need time, and in her case it may also have to do with being declawed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Carmel said:


> Some cats aren't going to trust just anyone scratching them certain places, if you know those are trigger areas, avoid them for now. It may take a while for her to be comfortable around you, and you already knew she was a bit of a biter, so you definitely need to give it way more time. Trust is earned. Some cats are never comfortable with people touching certain areas.
> 
> Also, a vet visit should be scheduled to make sure she doesn't have any problems (tooth related perhaps?). Blacky has had two or three infections around her chin for whatever reason over the years and needed to go on metacam for a while each time.
> 
> Also, while I understand the paranoia of a cat bite, what you went through is very rare. I don't think you could duplicate it if you got a thousand cat bites. Blood poisoning can act fast but if you realise it's happening, know the signs and get some antibiotics from a doctor then you likely won't need to go to the hospital.


I agree Carmel! These older babies always seem to have teeth problems from neglect. I've only adopted two that didn't need one or more of their teeth either extracted or a cleaning (or both!) right away. Hazard of adopting old cats, I guess.
For the cat bite I had, I got bit at 6PM, but 3AM I was in pretty good pain, by 6AM I was being admitted to the hospital and a morphine IV was started. THAT FAST! Worst part was my husband was on deployment and could not come home. I spent a week in the hospital and a month home recuperating and getting my strength back. The bite was deep - he really clamped down on my wrist and that is what probably caused the fast spread....and it wasn't even my cat - I was babysitting a friend's cat. Stranger in her home - that's all it took.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

jadis said:


> The best thing seems to have been when we brought home a kitten in November. She adopted him, cleans him, plays with him (she had babies that died when she came into our program) and it seems to have made her a gentler cat all around.
> 
> I second the idea of getting her mouth checked out and a general health check as well, but if there aren't any physical issues she may just need time, and in her case it may also have to do with being declawed.


Awww. I love happy endings! She sounds like she needed to be a momma. Cats are such sensitive animals and sometimes we just don't know the pain they've been through until we find them. 
Day spa visit is Sunday and vet appt is Tuesday AM. Moving right along...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad that you had a much more positive experience today.  It does appear that it was really just nerves yesterday. 

What is the kitty day spa thing about??


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> What is the kitty day spa thing about??


Lacey was matted pretty good around the neck and ear area. The shelter chopped them off and her fur is all weird looking - plus there are still mats under her chest. Being a bit cat-bite paranoid, I'm letting the pet spa get the last of those mats, wash any **** out of her coat, sani-trim, trim her back nails, clean her ears, even out the shelter cut, etc. Once she has been here awhile and has learned to totally trust me I can do some of that, but not now.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

jadis said:


> One of my fosters was a nasty biter when I got her. I would be petting her and she would seem to be enjoying it, then she would just turn out of the blue and bite hard, not just a nip. She had a hard life before I got her, including possible abuse, and she was emaciated and has scars, though she is not feral.


I've posted before about Zenobi (RIP) doing this soon after I brought her home. She, too, had been abused and used to run in terror after using her litterbox. 

But the biting may have come when I was petting her and reached out with the other hand. She may have thought she was about to be scruffed and beaten -- or some such. I don't have time now to post again how I cured her, but she was a very special cat and learned easily.


----------

